# Tips for getting tips.



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

1. Keep your car clean and always smelling fresh. Let down the windows and let fresh air in before every ride. This alone will get you tipped in some instances.

2. Engage your rider in convo. Ask about the place that you picked them up at, the place that they're going, the weather... Whatever. Just talk

3. Tailor the music selection to them. Purchase satellite radio if you can. It offers tons of various listening selections that caters to people from all age ranges and all walks of life. Or have several playlists for varying situations.

4. Remember that the customer is always right. Check your ego at the door and find a way to give them a pleasant experience. No matter how nice or not nice they are to you.

5. Drive safe. Nothing turns a rider off like them fearing for their lives.

There are many more, but these are a few of the big ones that will dramatically increase your odds of getting lots of tips. I've gotten to the point that I'm getting tipped on 4/5 of all my rides now. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

*ok, I'll respond.......assuming this is a legitimate thread*

1. Keep your car clean and always smelling fresh. Let down the windows and let fresh air in before every ride. This alone will get you tipped in some instances.

*This one is a given......*

2. Engage your rider in convo. Ask about the place that you picked them up at, the place that they're going, the weather... Whatever. Just talk

*Not so sure about this one here. It could go either way. You really need to be able to read your pax. Some simply want to get in and quietly get from A to B.

Janie gets in with earphones in, just loud enough where you can tell she's listening to music or what have you, leave Janie alone. Bobby gets in and begins telling you what he had for breakfast and what he has planned for the day, sure, engage him.

Drivers need to assess the pax shortly upon them entering the vehicle.

I've had pax as quiet as a mouse, had to remind myself someone was in the vehicle. 
I've had plenty who've gotten in, we click and talk like old friends (if that makes any sense).

Most talkers do tip, not all of them, not all the time. Some non-talkers tip, not all of them, not all the time.

Took a lady to the airport the other day. Actually thought I'd get a hit from her. First words out of her mouth, oh hi, you don't have a sticker? After initial pleasantries etc, she settled in for about a 50 minute trip.........and...........there was no conversation between us. Half way during the trip, she phones a family member & talks for a few minutes. 
I get her to the airport, bid her adieu and upon checking later, she gave a $15.00 tip. She obviously wanted a quiet ride; appeared to have come from work or some type of meeting. 

Each scenario is going to be different. To "just talk" might not be the best advice, IJS.*

3. Tailor the music selection to them. Purchase satellite radio if you can. It offers tons of various listening selections that caters to people from all age ranges and all walks of life. Or have several playlists for varying situations.
*
......to each his own.*

4. Remember that the customer is always right. Check your ego at the door and find a way to give them a pleasant experience. No matter how nice or not nice they are to you.

*Really? Customer is always right? Tommy realized he can't eat in your car, he request a "quick" stop at the food joint to go in and eat. He won't be long. He goes in, sits and eats for 15 minutes while you're waiting at his "quick" stop. You wait because the customer is right and correctly entered the "stop" on the app.

I get the gist of it, but I unsubscribed to this old adage a long time ago. The way I look at it is, the customer should be made to "feel" like they're right....most of the time. But they're definitely not always right. JMO.

Whatever the case, do you.*

5. Drive safe. Nothing turns a rider off like them fearing for their lives.

*Should be doing this anyway, right?*

There are many more, but these are a few of the big ones that will dramatically increase your odds of getting lots of tips. I've gotten to the point that I'm getting tipped on 4/5 of all my rides now. It makes a huge difference.

*Everyone has their own style......
Happy Ubering*


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Stops are not supposed to exceed 3 minutes. I suggest you offer to do a drive thru on the condition that Tommy hold off eating g until you drop him off.


----------

